# York at christmas



## telbert (Sep 29, 2013)

Thinking of coming up to York with the missus for a weekend (6/7/8 dec or the following weekend).Want to do a bit of sightseeing and shopping,Christmas market,Shambles, that sort of thing.Also need somewhere to stay,really want a small(ish)b&b/guest house rather than travelodge not too far to the centre.
 Any advice most welcome
  Cheers
 Tel.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 29, 2013)

telbert said:


> Thinking of coming up to York with the missus for a weekend (6/7/8 dec or the following weekend).Want to do a bit of sightseeing and shopping,Christmas market,Shambles, that sort of thing.Also need somewhere to stay,really want a small(ish)b&b/guest house rather than travelodge not too far to the centre.
> Any advice most welcome
> Cheers
> Tel.


There was a thread recently about someone going to York. You might find some information there. 

For myself I'd look for somewhere through the tourist information site. There used to be a convent close to the city centre which offered accommodation. I have looked for it again but can't find it, although it might be on the TI site.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2013)

We have recently booked to stay here http://www.farthingsyork.co.uk/ at the end of next month. Seems to get good reviews.

The National Railway Museum is brilliant, and free, if you like trains and stuff. The Minster is fantastic but expensive to go in. I really like the Castle Museum, interesting and also quite fun


----------



## clicker (Sep 29, 2013)

We stayed in a pine lodge just on outskirts of York a couple of Decembers ago - tried looking, cant remember who it was with now ...but it was a lovely time to be there. There was a park and ride stop nearby, but we ended up taking car a lot and just exploring around and abouts while the weather lasted. Eventually the snow came down and we were confined to York itself, gorgeous in the winter - cobbled alleys and twinkling Christmas markets, came back to the lodge to find the owners had put up a small tree for us.

Got to haworth though, despite the snow and the bronte house and graves, with the dusk falling and snow covered tombstones, gave me a memory for ever. log fires in the pubs and the York ghost tour come flooding back as time well spent.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 29, 2013)

Stayed here recently. http://www.riversidewalkyork.com
Was fine for us. Close to centre, station and reasonable cost I think.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

Forget York. Come to Manchester the weekend after and join some of us Northerners for a Christmas meet up on the 14th


----------



## oryx (Sep 29, 2013)

dessiato said:


> There was a thread recently about someone going to York. You might find some information there.
> 
> For myself I'd look for somewhere through the tourist information site. There used to be a convent close to the city centre which offered accommodation. I have looked for it again but can't find it, although it might be on the TI site.



http://www.bar-convent.org.uk/

My old school! Can't vouch for the accommodation, though...........

Despite coming from York I've stayed in B & Bs or hotels a couple of times rather than with family. One was OK but had a teeny room dominated by a four-poster with a wonky leg.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 29, 2013)

oryx said:


> http://www.bar-convent.org.uk/
> 
> My old school! Can't vouch for the accommodation, though...........
> 
> Despite coming from York I've stayed in B & Bs or hotels a couple of times rather than with family. One was OK but had a teeny room dominated by a four-poster with a wonky leg.


That's the place. I think it is OK. It has a nice quiet ambience.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 29, 2013)

Ignore me


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Ignore me


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

oryx said:


> http://www.bar-convent.org.uk/
> 
> My old school! Can't vouch for the accommodation, though...........
> 
> Despite coming from York I've stayed in B & Bs or hotels a couple of times rather than with family. One was OK but had a teeny room dominated by a four-poster with a wonky leg.


I used to organise meetings there when I worked for Shelter. Nice lunches


----------



## telbert (Sep 29, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have recently booked to stay here http://www.farthingsyork.co.uk/ at the end of next month. Seems to get good reviews.
> 
> The National Railway Museum is brilliant, and free, if you like trains and stuff. The Minster is fantastic but expensive to go in. I really like the Castle Museum, interesting and also quite fun





BoxRoom said:


> Stayed here recently. http://www.riversidewalkyork.com
> Was fine for us. Close to centre, station and reasonable cost I think.



These two look like my cup of tea.cheers


----------



## telbert (Oct 14, 2013)

After  too much fucking stress with a P.C. that needs hitting with a stick and then burning we've booked here:http://www.limeshotel.co.uk/default.asp?sectid=599.I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2013)

telbert said:


> After  too much fucking stress with a P.C. that needs hitting with a stick and then burning we've booked here:http://www.limeshotel.co.uk/default.asp?sectid=599.I'll let you know how we get on.


 
I like the bar with the proper open fire.  How every pub should be, especially in winter. 

Have a good trip.


----------

